# 16" Kinderfahrrad bei Tchibo



## Pan Tau (27. März 2010)

Hallo,

habe eben gesehen, dass Tchibo ein 16" Kinderfahrrad für  99,00 im Angebot hat: http://www.tchibo.de/is-bin/INTERSH...4X7oR4GuMcS8xOYUhcC3W_ZkQ=?ProductSKU=0019227

Leider finden sich keine Angaben zum Gewicht dieser Spezialröstung


----------



## chris5000 (27. März 2010)

Ich tippe auf EUR 4,19/500g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan Tau (27. März 2010)

...und vermutlich kann man es auch gemahlen bekommen 




chris5000 schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf EUR 4,19/500g


----------



## Waldschleicher (27. März 2010)

Wer seinem Kind diese Mühle antut, der wird mit einem Abo der Tchibofußbodenzusammenkehrröstung nicht unter 10 Jahren gestraft.


----------



## chris5000 (28. März 2010)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> diese Mühle



Du wolltest sicher schreiben: "diese Kaffeemühle"


----------



## Waldschleicher (28. März 2010)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Du wolltest sicher schreiben: "diese Kaffeemühle"



Dann würde sich wiederum der ein oder andere Barista beleidigt fühlen...


----------



## Stopelhopser (28. März 2010)

Etwas Entspannung bitte.
Am 16" großartig rumzufeilen lohnt sich für diese ersten Fahrversuche wirklich noch nicht.
Erst ab 20" kann man ernsthaft Neu kaufen und basteln.
Von diesem Standpunkt her hat der Kafferöster hier ausnahmsweise seine Berechtigung.


----------



## Waldschleicher (28. März 2010)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Etwas Entspannung bitte.



War doch nur Spaß.



> Am 16" großartig rumzufeilen lohnt sich für diese ersten Fahrversuche wirklich noch nicht.
> Erst ab 20" kann man ernsthaft Neu kaufen und basteln.
> Von diesem Standpunkt her hat der Kafferöster hier ausnahmsweise seine Berechtigung.



Das ist Ansichtssache. Wenn man einen schönen 16"er unter 7,5kg ohne alzu großen Aufwand zurechtmachen kann- warum sollte sich das nicht lohnen?


----------



## Stopelhopser (28. März 2010)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Das ist Ansichtssache. Wenn man einen schönen 16"er unter 7,5kg ohne alzu großen Aufwand zurechtmachen kann- warum sollte sich das nicht lohnen?



Natürlich darf man auch an so einer Einstiegsdroge ordentlich schrauben.
Bei uns haben sich die Maßnahmen aber auf Überarbeitung der Lagerungen und etwas an den Anbauteilen sparen beschränkt.
Trotzdem sind dann damit bei einer kleinen mehrtägigen Radreise bis zu täglich 30 km runtergerissen worden, wohlgemerkt nur im Flachen.


----------

